# GA-970A-DS3 vs MSI 970A-G46



## singh_dd93 (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought the GA 970A-DS3 from flipkart. I received the rev1.1, latest is 3.0. Mine has old BIOS and not UEFI(present in latest revision)
The board does not work at all. No display comes out of it.
Checked my other parts by plugging it to MSI board(borrowed it from friend) and every thing was working.(Just checked from BIOS) 
I then contacted the Gigabyte Service Center in Ludhiana and they told me that the board would come back in 3 days and if I return to flipkart I think they will refund me in wallet as the board is now out of stock. the MSI board is available at flipkart for similar price.
Please tell me what to do. Should I RMA my MB or should I return it to Flipkart and get MSI one.

My Other Config is
AMD FX8120
G Skill Ripjaws X 1x8GB 1600Mhz
CX600V2
Gigabyte RADEON HD 7850 2GB GV-R785OC-2GD
Seagate 500GB 7200RPM


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 18, 2012)

your budget?
nvm...i would say try to get a latest rev 3.0 from service center..


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 18, 2012)

RMA ur GIGABYTE
the g46 has very bad customer reviews
Some VRM problems


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 18, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> your budget?
> nvm...i would say try to get a latest rev 3.0 from service center..


Budget - below 5.5k
will they do it??
I mean will they give me rev 3.0 instead of rev 1.1??


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 18, 2012)

thy should if the 1.1 is discontinued..
try mailing gigabyte..


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 18, 2012)

One more question
In CPU support list of GA970A-DS3 the voltage rating of 8120 is 95W while on AMD website it is 125W. Why??
cpu support list link
AMD FX Model Number Comparison


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 19, 2012)

this is weird...GB doesnt really give any info about the TDP limit of their motherboards..


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 26, 2012)

@singh_dd93 : Hi, me too planing to take amd fx processor. Is it getting too hot.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 26, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> @singh_dd93 : Hi, me too planing to take amd fx processor. Is it getting too hot.


FX8120 on GA 970A-DS3 rev 3.0 with stock cooler and without cabinet. the system has been running for last 29 hours and i just checked the temp. CPU temp 28C and System 27C & the CPU fan speed around 1254


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 26, 2012)

Great...So I can upgrade my system...Thanks...


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2012)

singh_dd93 said:


> FX8120 on GA 970A-DS3 rev 3.0 with stock cooler and without cabinet. the system has been running for last 29 hours and i just checked the temp. CPU temp 28C and System 27C & the CPU fan speed around 1254



how did you get the rev 3 version instead of the rev 1.1 ?


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 27, 2012)

RMA 
I just went to Gigabyte Service Center and told them that board was DOA & asked them to replace immediately. They told me to come 2 days later. I just got the board replaced in 3 days and new one was rev 3.0.

To tell you the truth I was afraid that I bought Gigabyte after reading about Gigabyte(your blacklist) but I think it all depends on service centers


----------

